# Baltimore Ravens to the SuperBowl?



## mflb1993 (Nov 26, 2011)

I know there are tons of Ravens haters out there, but I really think that this is the year that they finally get past Pittsburgh and go to the Super bowl. Seeing the defense sack Alex Smith 9 times was nasty!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

Nope, Steelers won't allow it.


----------



## ...... (Nov 26, 2011)

I called ravens vs packers superbowl a couple weeks ago.They got it if they dont let the nut ass steelers knock them off in the playoffs.
I think they match up well against the packers but I doubt they'll win.


----------

